# Sheraton Desert Oasis - Scottsdale



## Bellaro (Mar 25, 2022)

Sheraton Desert Oasis- Scottsdale 

1 Bedroom
04/16 - 04/23
$650

2 Bedroom/ 2 Bathrooms 
04/16 - 04/23
$800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epcmart (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi, any possibility of 4/9-4/16?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaro (Mar 26, 2022)

Yes, Just sent you a DM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opticals100 (Mar 26, 2022)

[see big date - top of page]


----------



## Bibslil (Apr 3, 2022)

Is this reservation still available?


----------



## Bellaro (Apr 5, 2022)

1BR is still available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgingrich (Apr 6, 2022)

is this still availalbe?  Looking for april15-23


----------



## Bellaro (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes, I've sent you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

